# "Outra" ou "mais uma"?



## ourense

Em espanhol diz-se "otra" no senso de "outra" e de "mais uma". 

Se estamos numa mesa de um restaurante, e queremos que nos tragam mais uma colher, pedimos "Otra cuchara, por favor".
Se queremos que nos troquem a colher que temos (que por exemplo está suja) por outra diferente, também dizemos "Otra cuchara, por favor".

Praticamente não dá problemas porque o contexto esclarece o senso.

Em português quase tenho clara a diferença entre as duas expressões, mas... parece-me que nos concertos, quando os cantores já disseram adeus e sumiram, mas as pessoas querem mais uma canção, dizem "Ou-tra", como na Espanha... ou não percebi bem? ) O que diz o público quando quer mais uma canção?


----------



## Guigo

Aqui no Brasil é *bis! bis! bis!*

Os artistas até falam: bisei (verbo _*bisar*_) com a música tal.


Mas tem uma alternativa, usada pela platéia: _*porquê parou? parou porquê?*_ ... e assim _ad aeternum_.


----------



## Carfer

Habitualmente diz _'bis!_', tal como no Brasil, mas, se ouviu '_outra_' pode estar certo de que não se equivocou. É perfeitamente normal dizer '_outra_' neste contexto e a palavra também tem o sentido de _'mais uma'_ em português. É igual ao espanhol.


----------



## ourense

Obrigado pelas respostas! 

Não sabia que se podia dizer "outra" nos contextos de "mais uma", como em espanhol... tomo nota...


----------



## MOC

Mas não com a mesma regularidade. Em relação à parte dos concertos, tendo já ido a vários em Portugal e Espanha e por isso sabendo exactamente de que cântico fala Ourense, diria que o equivalente ao "otra" espanhol, pelo menos em Portugal é "só mais uma", embora obviamente se utilizem outras expressões também, como as já referidas.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Em Portugal num artigo de jornal ou revista que se refira a um concerto é normalíssimo ler que "a banda X regressou ao palco para um encore".

Nos concertos a que tenho assistido, o público chama pelo nome da banda, ou do cantor, para que voltem ao palco dar "encores". Nunca ouvi dizer "bis", penso que seja coisa antiga de teatro /ópera.

"Só - só - só mais um" é cantilena que tenho ouvido mais nos jogos de futebol!


----------



## Guigo

*Encore* leva jeito de ser galicismo, não?


----------



## Carfer

Atomina said:


> Nos concertos a que tenho assistido, o público chama pelo nome da banda, ou do cantor, para que voltem ao palco dar "encores". Nunca ouvi dizer "bis"


 
Sinal dos tempos!! Abandonamos então um latinismo para cair num galicismo!!!???


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

HAHAHAHHAHAHAH acabo de descobrir que em inglês também se diz encore, então caímos num galicismo sim mas por via inglesa... incrível

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-encore.htm


----------



## BENTEVI

Isso é apenas experiência pessoal, talvez apenas uma impressão. Não tenho dados para confirmar a seguinte afirmação:

Aqui no Brasil, "bis" é comum em qualquer tipo de concerto, ou seja, é mais amplo. Já a frase "Por que parou? Parou por quê?" é mais restrito a shows de rock, música pop e outros. Nunca ouvi ninguém gritar isso em um concerto de música clássica ou uma apresentação mais sofisticada. As vezes, as pessoas simplesmente levantam-se e começam a aplaudir com um ritmo específico que sinaliza um pedido de repetição. Agora, nunca ouvi "outra" ou "encore" em um concerto no Brasil. Com certeza, algo mais comum em Portugal. Em inglês, é o que se utiliza "encore", do francês que quer dizer "mais uma vez, de novo".


----------



## ourense

Engraçadíssimo o Porqueparou-parouporquê... 

Pressuponho que esse "encore" se pronuncia à francessa, ... ou não?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Atenção que eu não disse que o pessoal grita Encore. Gritam sim o nome da banda e batem palmas. Encore é a terminologia jornalística!


----------



## BENTEVI

Atomina said:


> Atenção que eu não disse que o pessoal grita Encore. Gritam sim o nome da banda e batem palmas. Encore é a terminologia jornalística!


 
Ah, bom saber. Em inglês, as pessoas gritam "encore" com o sotaque do inglês (ankor)...

Aqui no Brasil também é usado "encore" na linguagem jornalística: "A banda sai do palco para o primeiro encore, e a galera grita o já tradicional "olê, olê, olê, olê, Stratô, Stratô". Mesmo sem qualquer rima, esse grito SEMPRE rola nos shows de 
qualquer banda!" 

Tem mais essa chamada aí: olê, olê, olê, "nome da banda"


----------



## Vanda

> Aqui no Brasil, "bis" é comum em qualquer tipo de concerto, ou seja, é mais amplo. Já a frase "Por que parou? Parou por quê?" é mais restrito a shows de rock, música pop e outros. Nunca ouvi ninguém gritar isso em um concerto de música clássica ou uma apresentação mais sofisticada.



Ditto! Imagino alguém gritando: _por que parou/parou por quê?_ numa ópera e o pessoal todo fulminando o _desinfeliz_ com um único olhar! 
O modo de "pedir" mais num concerto clássico e afins - pelo menos aqui na capital - é aplaudir de pé, gritar _Bravo!_ e continuar aplaudindo, o que funciona sempre. Até com a deusa! (Bethânia, é claro!)


----------



## Carfer

ourense said:


> Pressuponho que esse "encore" se pronuncia à francesa, ... ou não?


 

Não duvide!


----------



## Guigo

Creio que o _*bis*_ não se perdeu no Brasil, em parte, graças ao chocolatinho tão querido e aos anúncios/reclames correspondentes... 

Aliás, como disse, _*bis*_ de interjeição vira substantivo: "_voltaram para o bis_" e dá origem a um verbo: *bisar*.


----------



## Alentugano

A expressão mais comum é *"só mais uma, só mais uma!, ..."*, que como é bom de ver, serve para pedirmos mais uma música aos artistas. O público repete *"só mais uma!.." *até que os artistas regressem ao palco para (mais) um *encore.*


----------



## Ricardoreis

BENTEVI said:


> Ah, bom saber. Em inglês, as pessoas gritam "encore" com o sotaque do inglês (ankor)...



É claro, por aqui pelos menos na Grã-Bretanha se pronuncia à francesa (onkor), parecido com as frases como "en masse" ('on mass'). Ankor seria o sotaque de algumas partes dos Estados Unidos, acho.

Lembro-me de uma música pela banda Sash, _Encore une fois_. Os inglêses pronunciam o encore de maneira igual.


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Sinal dos tempos!! Abandonamos então um latinismo para cair num galicismo!!!???


 
Sim... e não. Um "encore" em inglês é um "bis" em francês. Carfer, me desculpe, mas eu me declaro não culpada neste caso !


----------



## Denis555

Por que parou? Parou por quê?  (<-Gramática da expressão: Brasil)


----------



## Guigo

Nanon said:


> Sim... e não. Um "encore" em inglês é um "bis" em francês. Carfer, me desculpe, mas eu me declaro não culpada neste caso !


 
Neste caso, _bis _é latinismo e em sendo o latim, a nossa língua mãe, seu uso é mais do que recomendado.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Neste caso, _bis _é latinismo e em sendo o latim, a nossa língua mãe, seu uso é mais do que recomendado.


 
Certamente, mas isso não nos deve impedir de absolver a Nanon


----------

